# difference between jkd and jun fang gung fu?



## guitarac311 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello all, been trying to get into JKD but not having much luck in my area, But there is a very nice jun fang center around, what are the differences and similarities?


----------



## JPR (Jan 13, 2006)

There have been several threads with info regarding JKD and JFGF.  

Here is one you might start with, http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=24 .  After that I recommend you use the tread search tool and you will find others.

Jerry


----------



## guitarac311 (Jan 14, 2006)

That doesnt really answer the questions i want, more specificly, are the JKD philosophies incorperated into jun fang in some form?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2006)

The progression was from Wing Chun to Jun Fan to JKD, so if anything it would be the other way around: JKD is a further evolution of Bruce Lee's philosophies, beyond the changes to WIng Chun that are apparent in JFGF. I imagine you'll find that JFGF is a midway point between the formal and traditional Wing Chun and the modern and eclectic JKD. For example, JFGF retains one of the Wing Chun forms...not all of them, but it also hasn't dropped all of them as JKD has done.


----------



## joeygil (Jan 17, 2006)

And to confuse things more, some people refer to the system/techniques often called "Original Jeet Kune Do" as "Jun Fan Gung Fu" and reserve the name "Jeet Kune Do" for the philophy behind it, with the more individual aspects of the art.

To me, this seems to be an attempt to clarify the difference between JKD the style/techniques/system and JKD the philosophy.


If you find a place that teaches "Jun Fan Gung Fu" the chances are it'll teach the Original Jeet Kune Do that Bruce Lee taught when he was alive.

I doubt too many people are teaching what Bruce Lee was calling Jun Fan Gung Fu, before he developed the "Way of the Intercepting Fist" / Original Jeet Kune Do.


----------



## Kickboxer (Jan 17, 2006)

Greetings:

Jun Fan gung fu is a fighting method that Bruce created.  It's is the foundation of Bruce's art.  J.K.D. is a way of thinking analyzing and coming away with your own conclusions. It's a state of mind, of thinking, of liberating yourself from the source.  That's why Bruce use to say, "Your J.K.D. is not the same as mine".

Best wishes to all!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2006)

joeygil said:
			
		

> And to confuse things more, some people refer to the system/techniques often called "Original Jeet Kune Do" as "Jun Fan Gung Fu" and reserve the name "Jeet Kune Do" for the philophy behind it, with the more individual aspects of the art.
> 
> To me, this seems to be an attempt to clarify the difference between JKD the style/techniques/system and JKD the philosophy.
> 
> ...


 
I think there's a lot of truth to this. It isn't a bad thing to separate the techniques from thetraining approach, but this language is a bit misleading. There _was_ a Jun Fan Gung Fu stage, and a few people still do teach that; many of those techniques made their way into Bruce Lee's JKD, and that's a different matter.


----------

